# Bad Breath Terminator To The Rescue......



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

just got home a while ago from the super market...we are ready for bad breath attack.

I got the lemons, squeezed some juice in their water bowls.
Got the popcorn (light with no butter), they both seem to eat it.
Got the listerine strips, he didn't want it, but I used my finger and put a small peice in his mouth...they are deffinitely too big to use a whole one...i would use 1/4 at a time.

Got Binaca mint spray...I tried a small spritz on Angie...it was a new experience for her, she looked confused...lol.

.........and the heartz dental edibal chews...lets see what happens. They had the doggy breath strips just like the listerine, but they were made with mint leaves and some oil...forgot which one it was..with vanilla, too. I just got the listerine, lets see how that works...with the lemon water and the pop corn.

I didn't get charcoal, because I couldn't find any.

We will get rid of this bad breath one way or another.


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

Wow you are really fully loaded with bad breath eliminators! Goodbye bad breath!!


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> Wow you are really fully loaded with bad breath eliminators! Goodbye bad breath!![/B]



lol, gee I hope so....









I don't want to try anything with brushing just yet, the poor thing looks emotionally tired....don't want to freak him out.

They say dry food is better for the teeth, so slowly we may find a good one and do half and half.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

You can also try Life for Teeth:


> Life for Teeth spray and Brush Away gel are revolutionary award winning products that thousands of satisfied customers agree not only remove plaque and tarter but also kill bacteria on contact, the main cause of bad breath in cats and dogs![/B]


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

I heard that carrots also help with the tartar and stuff? I don't know... Pudding hates carrots though... 

Not cooked ones... Let them chew on an uncooked carrot


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

Is it safe to use listerine for dogs and bianca breath spray? I would be afraid it could harm them. I think the listerine strips are for adults. If you put one forth in a malteses mouth that is a very big dose, when they may be unsafe for dogs to begin with.
Also, I think the acid in the lemons could rot their teeth and be too hard on their tummies. Malteses are very sensitive. I'm shocked someone would use such strong measures for a little bad breath. Health and safety should come first.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> Is it safe to use listerine for dogs and bianca breath spray? I would be afraid it could harm them. I think the listerine strips are for adults. If you put one forth in a malteses mouth that is a very big dose, when they may be unsafe for dogs to begin with.
> Also, I think the acid in the lemons could rot their teeth and be too hard on their tummies. Malteses are very sensitive. I'm shocked someone would use such strong measures for a little bad breath. Health and safety should come first.[/B]



on the ehow article, this guy said, his vet approved the listerine strips. I got the baby carots, Angie likes them, Angel doesn't...Angel is the one with the bad breath.

Something apparently worked last night because today, his breath is much better. More pleasant to kiss him....I will look for other things...I am going to petsmart to get him a harness...and throwing them both in a carrier...don't know if he likes carriers...but, we shall soon find out...i'll try seperate ones for now...till they get better aquainted.

I won't use the lemon juice every day, then...just maybe once a week?? I did the popcorn...that was fun and bonding experience...they were both near eachother waiting for their turn for a kernal of popcorn. Funny thing is, he won't eat it, till I eat part of it and make it smaller...she eats it.

Those stupid hartz bones made for the way dogs grab made her coat feel all starchy on her paws and under her mouth...so, in the garbage they go...they also yellowed her hair.


ofcourse, safety first....I got these tips online. I only use a small peice of the listerine tabs...not the whole thing...too big.

I just sent life for teeth an email for wholesale pricing....if its that good, I'll carry it, as well.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

I wish I would of known about all that stuff when Puddy was younger and he had breath that smelt like rotting garbage left in the hot sun for 2 weeks!


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> I wish I would of known about all that stuff when Puddy was younger and he had breath that smelt like rotting garbage left in the hot sun for 2 weeks![/B]



LOLOLOL...that is sooo funny.

well, it didn't work that well....Angels breath smells bad, again. So we went to Petsmart....I got doggy breath spray pump, the toothpaste and it came with a brush and a finger brush...I will use the brush on him and start getting Angie used to the finger brush.

Also, it's going to be 2-3 table spoons moist food mixed well with a quarter cup dry food...you had to see him crunching away...I don't think he ate dry too much...that tarter will be gone before you know it.

The people with that breath for life site emailed me back with prices and rules if I want to sell their product. So, far it sounds pretty good. I like to sell things I like too...feel like I am sharing the knowledge.









Hopefully, we can get this breath thing under control...it's really yucky.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Does he have bad tartar?
Why not just take him to the vet to get a dental done?
Start off with good clean teeth, and maybe it will be easier to keep under control.
Just an idea.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> Does he have bad tartar?
> Why not just take him to the vet to get a dental done?
> Start off with good clean teeth, and maybe it will be easier to keep under control.
> Just an idea.
> ...



yeah, I think that may be needed to get to a fresh start. I feel guilty because I love kissing Angies whole face and then Angel has this yuck breath...well, you know ...you feel guilty because the kissy thing is not as fun with the bad breath...so, I kiss his head.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hope I am not speaking too soon but both my girls do not have bad breath. My breeder told me to use and electric tooth brush on them every day if I want to avoid having to put them under and those dental cleaning bills. So far it has worked like a charm. I brush their teeth with C. E. T. Tartar Control Enzymatic Toothpaste for dogs and cats and then I use the C. E. T. Oral Hygiene Rinse. They both have great breath. I did not do this for my beloved Pebbles. I use to brush her teeth once in awhile with a rubber finger brush and she would need yearly or every two year dental cleanings. Her breath always smelled like she had been fishing. I didn't know any better back then. When you know better you do better.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

electric toothbrush sounds like a good idea...I need another one for myself, as well...maybe I will get one with some extra heads for these two. Angel may freak out because he is five years old and his mom deffinitely did not brush his teeth...but, Angie may get used to it quick she is only six months old...and I already buy her all sorts of noisy talking toys and such...so, that might not be too disturbing for her...him, I am not sure.

I already got the breath spray...it's not working that great though.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> electric toothbrush sounds like a good idea...I need another one for myself, as well...maybe I will get one with some extra heads for these two. Angel may freak out because he is five years old and his mom deffinitely did not brush his teeth...but, Angie may get used to it quick she is only six months old...and I already buy her all sorts of noisy talking toys and such...so, that might not be too disturbing for her...him, I am not sure.
> 
> I already got the breath spray...it's not working that great though.[/B]


If you do the electric tooth brush 1st brush their teeth with your finger and just put the tooth brush on next to them so they will get use to the noise, do this for a few days. Then, still using your finger in their mouth for brushing take the electric tooth brush and put it on their body, so they will get use to the vibration. Do that for a few days then go in for the kill, put the tooth brush in their mouth and start brushing. If they give you too much resistance, just start all over. I always wait until I have the tooth brush in their mouth before I turn it on. They have a slanted Sonicare and I bought two heads for it, one for each baby.

This is what my breeder told me to do and it worked. It took me a month with Chloe but only a week with Katie.









Lynda


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

First - I think a good teeth cleaning from the vet would do wonders.
Second - Lacey is a little over two years old, the surgeon who is going to fix her knee looked at her teeth to see if he should clean while she is under said she has some of the nicest teeth he has seen. Asked what I do and I told him that I give Lacey a frozen toothbrush with frozen dog toothpaste on it and she chews away...she thinks it is a treat. I put the doggy toothpaste on the brush, push it into the brush and freeze it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> just got home a while ago from the super market...we are ready for bad breath attack.
> 
> I got the lemons, squeezed some juice in their water bowls.
> Got the popcorn (light with no butter), they both seem to eat it.
> ...


I may have missed something, maybe in another thread? But have you taken Angel for a vet check-up since you've adopted him?


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> > just got home a while ago from the super market...we are ready for bad breath attack.
> >
> > Nope, had not had the chance, yet. I just got him last sunday. I need to take them both, anyway. Angie is six months old and due for a rabies shot.
> >
> > ...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I suggest you make an appointment ASAP. Dental check, full blood-panel and all. Make the time


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

The time will be in a couple of months, I'm on a students schedule. His mom said he was in perfect health, he didnt' come from the street.

He's eating, sleeping and pooping and peeing just fine. I actually have the ability to check vitals. Eyes clear, nose clear, appetite perfect considering he's probably slightly depressed from his move...I gave him a clean bill of health. ...........and he's already fixed.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> The time will be in a couple of months, I'm on a students schedule. His mom said he was in perfect health, he didnt' come from the street.
> 
> He's eating, sleeping and pooping and peeing just fine. I actually have the ability to check vitals. Eyes clear, nose clear, appetite perfect considering he's probably slightly depressed from his move...I gave him a clean bill of health. ...........and he's already fixed.
> 
> ...


Just bumping this up...


----------

